
Dont use Google tag manager for schema markup - zenincognito
https://www.weboptimizers.com.au/dont-use-google-tag-manager-for-schema-markup/
======
zenincognito
Manual penalty when using schema markup using Google tag manager. Google can't
detect code as it doesn't run all the times.

